
Hydroxychloroquine, Azithromycin, and Combination in Patients with Covid-19 - giardini
https://www.ijidonline.com/article/S1201-9712(20)30534-8/fulltext
======
giardini
Explanatory article: "Study finds hydroxychloroquine may have boosted
survival, but other researchers have doubts":

[https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/02/health/hydroxychloroquine-
cor...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/02/health/hydroxychloroquine-coronavirus-
detroit-study/index.html)

------
gaspoweredcat
i thought we had already basically written off HCQ as a viable treatment and
it seems odd that an antibiotic like azithromycin would be in any way
effective against a virus but i guess im not a biochemist so i cant say these
things for sure.

i thought that anti retro virals like remesedivir were our best chance at the
moment

